# gassing still rife



## n brown (Aug 2, 2019)

says Daily Mail    French thieves knock out British family by gassing them before grabbing PS1,500 haul | Daily Mail Online


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 2, 2019)

Dont beleave a word of it,more like elephants trunk.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 2, 2019)

My wife nearly got gassed as well last night          :scared:           the curry i had for tea was a tad fiery              :lol-049:         :lol-049:


----------



## witzend (Aug 2, 2019)

Theres too many reports of gassing for us not to take them seriously and reading thru the report the police seen them running away


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 2, 2019)

It's in the Mail, so it must be right. :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 2, 2019)

witzend said:


> Theres too many reports of gassing for us not to take them seriously and reading thru the report the police seen them running away



and how does the sight of them running away prove that they used gas????


----------



## Snapster (Aug 2, 2019)

It didn’t happen, the Royal College of Anaesthetists says it can’t happen. Common sense says it’s impossible yet people still say it’s happened because they don’t want to believe they could have slept through a burglary (and they were burgled not robbed!)  
But, it’s sensationalist news so the papers love it.

The police said they saw the perpetrators running away, how did they know to be there and what was happening, where was the alleged canister of anaesthetic gas ( or more likely a lorry load ) and how do they know they are French thieves if they were never caught?

It’s just rubbish, whichever way you look at it.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 2, 2019)

No body ever mentions the shed load of wine / spirits / beer they consume the night before they get robbed and sleep through it     :scared:

There is one common denominator though       ....................................    they all have what can only be described as a stinking hangover       :cheers:       :lol-049:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 2, 2019)

And they lost £1,500 worth of stuff including a designer bag!
Who takes a designer bag camping???


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 2, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> And they lost £1,500 worth of stuff including a designer bag!
> Who takes a designer bag camping???



Thats no way to talk about someones well dressed wife.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 2, 2019)

Well it is a bit different, this one didn’t have £2000 in cash


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 2, 2019)

That was the limit for cash on their travel insurance       :idea:


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 2, 2019)

The girls keep  money in there nickers so hubby will never find it,the milk man might.:lol-053:


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 2, 2019)

I used to hear this from truckers twenty odd year ago, but I never met the victim, just the friend of another truck driver who met a bloke at a stop who told him about someone he'd met once. Who would break into a cab for a drivers wallet? If you don't want to get robbed stay alert, or at least reasonably sober.


----------



## iandsm (Aug 2, 2019)

witzend said:


> Theres too many reports of gassing for us not to take them seriously and reading thru the report the police seen them running away



Yes presumably running away carrying large heavy gas cylinders so as not to leave any evidence of gassing behind and having sealed up the non existent ventilation in the side of the camper the man says he thinks was the conduit for the gas which strangely was enough was a large enough amount to incapacitate the adults but not prove fatal for the children. 

Fair play to the couple and their daughter who were obviously wearing their gold chains etc in bed since they still have them on in one of the pictures. That was lucky.


----------



## runnach (Aug 2, 2019)

whilst these stories at times are mildly amusing , Anyone else feel the gassing tale is becoming tiresome ?

Channa


----------



## mark61 (Aug 2, 2019)

Goes in one ear and out the other. 
I often sleep with sliding door slightly open, they'll be needing a fair bit of gas, would be easier to open door and whack me over the head. :lol-053:


----------



## izwozral (Aug 2, 2019)

Poor things had no insurance. Where is their crowd funding page so I can help them out.

Load of bollox.


----------



## daygoboy (Aug 2, 2019)

mark61 said:


> Goes in one ear and out the other.
> I often sleep with sliding door slightly open, they'll be needing a fair bit of gas, would be easier to open door and whack me over the head. :lol-053:



One advantage of owning a Swift motorhome, has built in
anti gassing gaps, downside is rain water leakage. A small price
to pay for security.


----------



## n brown (Aug 2, 2019)

i put this on to show that science fiction can often be more attractive than irrefutable science fact, like flat earth and anti-vaxxing

seems even the cops believe it !


----------



## spigot (Aug 2, 2019)

We have a consultant anaesthetist in the family & he says it’s a load of cobblers.

They were probably dog tired (or pissed) & didn’t want to admit to being burgled.


----------



## daygoboy (Aug 2, 2019)

spigot said:


> We have a consultant anaesthetist in the family & he says it’s a load of cobblers.



Load of cobblers? Nah more likely a gang of out of work dentists. 
Although that glue used for stick on soles and by glue sniffers is 
pretty pungent.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 2, 2019)

mark61 said:


> Goes in one ear and out the other.
> I often sleep with sliding door slightly open, they'll be needing a fair bit of gas, would be easier to open door and whack me over the head. :lol-053:



Leave the door open,so you are troubled with ones own gas.:scared:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 2, 2019)

channa said:


> whilst these stories at times are mildly amusing , Anyone else feel the gassing tale is becoming tiresome ?
> 
> Channa



It`s definitely sending me a bit sleepy      :sleep-040:


----------



## r4dent (Aug 2, 2019)

*Our experience.*

We were burgled in a motorway service station in Belgium.  Slept through it all (SWMBO normally wakes up if a butterfly lands on the roof).   Glad we slept through it because we know they had knives. (Blinds slashed).  Two pint of beer with the evening meal, nothing else to drink.

 Police said we were probably gassed and we were the third in the area tat week Maybe we were gassed, maybe we weren't.  Personally I think yes.


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 2, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> and how does the sight of them running away prove that they used gas????


because the had gas tanks strapped to their back :sleep-027::sleep-027:


----------



## witzend (Aug 2, 2019)

Snapster said:


> It didn’t happen, the Royal College of Anaesthetists says it can’t happen. .



Just trying not to start a panic. If they said that I've never seen that on any official statement



r4dent said:


> We were burgled in a motorway service station in Belgium.
> Police said we were probably gassed and we were the third in the area tat week Maybe we were gassed, maybe we weren't.  Personally I think yes.


----------



## silverweed (Aug 2, 2019)

r4dent said:


> We were burgled in a motorway service station in Belgium.  Slept through it all (SWMBO normally wakes up if a butterfly lands on the roof).   Glad we slept through it because we know they had knives. (Blinds slashed).  Two pint of beer with the evening meal, nothing else to drink.
> 
> Police said we were probably gassed and we were the third in the area tat week Maybe we were gassed, maybe we weren't.  Personally I think yes.



We too were burgled in the night a few years ago whilst parked by the banks of the Midi Canal. They managed to pop the drivers door lock and get to rifle through the wardrobe and our clothes. I never travel with a designer bag just tat so all the stuff they took was thrown on the ground outside and was retrieved. We both slept through it all, I only awoke because they left the wardrobe door open and it eventually swung open touching me as it was next to the bed. I can say 100% we were not gassed as on the bed with us were two very small Yorkshire Terriers (they got it in the neck from me for not doing their duty and barking)
 and enough gas to knock us out would have been enough gas to kill the dogs. They were absolutely fine when I awoke a few minutes after this all happened. The thieves had targeted the only other Fiat based vehicle there too which was French. They lost a fair few things from their van. It’s the way it goes I’m afraid, the French family said they had been going there for over 20 years and never had a problem so just bad luck. Can happen any where


----------



## n brown (Aug 2, 2019)

*here you go*

Statement on alleged gassing in motor vehicles | The Royal College of Anaesthetists


----------



## alcam (Aug 2, 2019)

n brown said:


> Statement on alleged gassing in motor vehicles | The Royal College of Anaesthetists



The End


----------



## daygoboy (Aug 2, 2019)

A campervan, 3 X 21 year old adults wildcamping, lay bye on a main road, hot night.
Sliding window left open, in the morning everything you could possibly hook out
of the van had gone, clothes, rucksacks, cups kettle etc. Lucky break was that
cash and travellers cheques were under my bed, and passports/documents were found 50 metres 
down the road. I lost nothing, I had come across similar incidents before, but would my travelling 
companions be told! 
No one was tanked up, no one heard a thing, you don't need gas to rob tired travellers.

The miscreants didn't want police trouble so that's probably why they chucked the 
passports/documents. This occured in the middle of Morocco.


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 2, 2019)

Not again.


----------



## daygoboy (Aug 2, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> Not again.



Good for a larf though.


----------



## r4dent (Aug 2, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> Not again.



Another HHGTTU fan ?

“Curiously enough, the only thing that went through the mind of the bowl of petunias as it fell was 'Oh no, not again.' "


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 2, 2019)

n brown said:


> i put this on to show that science fiction can often be more attractive than irrefutable science fact, like flat earth and anti-vaxxing
> 
> seems even the cops believe it !



ANTI-vaxxing ,it that not using the hoover.:wacko:


----------



## n brown (Aug 2, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> ANTI-vaxxing ,it that not using the hoover.:wacko:


 no , it's about German women having hairy legs


----------



## martinmartin (Aug 2, 2019)

n brown said:


> no , it's about German women having hairy legs



Fury interesting but stupid.


----------



## n brown (Aug 2, 2019)

martinmartin said:


> Fury interesting but stupid.


 how so


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 2, 2019)

He does not get out much,iv zeen das hairy vimen min gropinfuror.


----------



## martinmartin (Aug 2, 2019)

n brown said:


> how so



Rowen and Martin so.


----------



## martinmartin (Aug 2, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> He does not get out much,iv zeen das hairy vimen min gropinfuror.



Explain please,l don't do PM


----------



## spigot (Aug 4, 2019)

n brown said:


> how so




Cos the Daily Wail said so!


----------



## witzend (Aug 4, 2019)

Just found this 'Thieves gas' British family in their campervan - The Local  sort of confirms it they where checked in Hospital and confirmed they where gassed


----------



## n brown (Aug 4, 2019)

witzend said:


> Just found this 'Thieves gas' British family in their campervan - The Local  sort of confirms it they where checked in Hospital and confirmed they where gassed


 i flatly don't believe that a petty thief would  risk a murder charge by using a method the Nazis used to kill Jews.

and i find it completely incredible that they would know when to stop gassing-enough to knock out an adult is sure to kill a child !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 5, 2019)

I wonder how many wagon drivers who use these rest / motorway service areas every night get gassed


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 5, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> I wonder how many wagon drivers who use these rest / motorway service areas every night get gassed



None, but they aren't normally carrying two thousand quids worth of jewellery, a top of the range laptop and a few thouand Euros, but then they aren't normally insured for loss either.:lol-053:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 5, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> None, but they aren't normally carrying two thousand quids worth of jewellery, a top of the range laptop and a few thouand Euros, but then they aren't normally insured for loss either.:lol-053:



That may well be but what about the umpteen thousands pounds / euros worth of goodies they have got in their trailers       :scared:

How is it they aren`t gassed then the cab entered and driven off with the keys after dumping the unconscious driver outside    :idea:


----------



## witzend (Aug 5, 2019)

I've never really taken it seriously until now but after having a look on the net I'm changing my mind
Beware sleeping gas gang, caravanners told - Telegraph


----------



## mark61 (Aug 5, 2019)

Have seen reports in papers of truck drivers being gassed too, not just MH's.


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 5, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> That may well be but what about the umpteen thousands pounds / euros worth of goodies they have got in their trailers       :scared:
> 
> How is it they aren`t gassed then the cab entered and driven off with the keys after dumping the unconscious driver outside    :idea:



Most vehicles carrying high value goods are tracked and constantly monitored. I used to carry Airbus wing sections worth in excess of £1m. but pretty much worthless to anyone other than Airbus. You would be surprised at how many vehicles are travelling empty or carrying loads like potatoes, of little value.


----------



## daygoboy (Aug 5, 2019)

n brown said:


> i flatly don't believe that a petty thief would  risk a murder charge by using a method the Nazis used to kill Jews.
> 
> and i find it completely incredible that they would know when to stop gassing-enough to knock out an adult is sure to kill a child !




Quite. Strange no one (as far as I know) seems to get deaded as a result of a gassing. 

Some supposed victims must have medical conditions making them very vulnerable ie 
weak heart, allergies, you'd expect a mortality or 2,  even if the scrotes had prof. anaesthetist qualifications, and medical reports on the people they intended to rob. 
If that were the case the police would be unequivocally obliged to follow up with murder or manslaughter investigations and serious media attention by the serious media would hit the headlines. Whereas all we seem to read are reports of fuzzy headed chancers waking up in the morning seemingly either seeking media attention or predictably making an insurance claim, or even both.


----------



## linkshouse (Aug 5, 2019)

witzend said:


> Just found this 'Thieves gas' British family in their campervan - The Local  sort of confirms it they where checked in Hospital and confirmed they where gassed



Don't most caravans/motorhomes have gas alarms that would detect carbon monoxide?


----------



## daygoboy (Aug 5, 2019)

linkshouse said:


> Don't most caravans/motorhomes have gas alarms that would detect carbon monoxide?



Carbon Monoxide is a guaranteed killer. The gas of choice for suiciders, 
Sit in petrol powered car in sealed garage, start up and wait.
These scrotes with GCEs in Gass Useage, use something that knocks out, not kills,
at least not when iven in correctly administered doses, which obviously they know all about.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 5, 2019)

I sat in the garage for four hours with the engine running and didn't feel sleepy, then I realised I have an electric car.


----------



## daygoboy (Aug 5, 2019)

You obviously didn't fit an electric chair. An optional extra, the cost though is shocking.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 5, 2019)

The gas i produce in my van will have everyone out faster than a lambo 0 to 60.


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 8, 2019)

n brown said:


> says Daily Mail    French thieves knock out British family by gassing them before grabbing PS1,500 haul | Daily Mail Online


  Same old same old still. don't believe it. overtired .  had too many wines left everything on display , slept the sleep of the dead.:scared::scared::sad::wave:  and  NO ALARM !!!  set.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Aug 8, 2019)

izwozral said:


> I sat in the garage for four hours with the engine running and didn't feel sleepy, then I realised I have an electric car.




.......with a flat battery.


----------

